# Steel/Chrome....Where are they?



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

I am making the north trip to the lake this Friday for some steelhead action.....I hope. Any info on a place to start looking in Ohio Waters?

Launching from Hot Waters.......Intell on these critters seems quite scarce this year.

I will report back my results if I am successful or not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's a clue. Don't launch from hot waters. Why not Conny or Ashtabula?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

agreed try deeper water. hot waters in sept mouth of river ect.. but now north wallys are tasty though and closer 40 to 58 ft avg


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Heading to "The Hole" next weekend, if winds cooperates. Been quite of few years since we been there, but what a a good time it was out there

, same with lorain.


----------



## Johnnyz (Aug 29, 2015)

Go to conny or ashtabula


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

We boated one while walleye fishing this past Saturday out of Ashtabula. Heard of a few others being caught. We were around the 08/51 lines when we got it. Heard of two or three other boats getting them as well.

Edited to say 08 line not the 80.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Heard of a few caught in ctown sunday. 1 boat had 4 when we were loading up and a few other boats had 1 a piece.


----------



## coldsteel (Jul 16, 2011)

Any idea what depth to start looking for them?


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Presquilse has been good for steelies


----------



## Raecorika (Aug 22, 2008)

Sunday I went to the 43/04 line off Lorain/Avon and got nothing. Very few marks out there. Water dept was 67ft.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Tried running spoons for eyes on Saturday in 72 ft off Bula and landed 2 nice steelhead doing 2.7 mph.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

If weather allows, I'm going to launch out of Avon and run to the Wheatley Ereau area on Saturday. They should be stacking up real good over there by now.


----------



## fotstew (Jul 13, 2012)

RBud1080 said:


> If weather allows, I'm going to launch out of Avon and run to the Wheatley Ereau area on Saturday. They should be stacking up real good over there by now.


 Just checked Wheatley Harbour's web site. It does look like the action is starting to pick up.


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

How far of a run is that from avon


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

Wheatley Approx Lat 42 0 Long 82 23
Avon Point Approx Lat 41 30 Long 82 0 

Approx 38 Miles rough calculation...

Probably 40 or so?


----------



## Reel Overtime (Jun 25, 2014)

We were out in 90' off the point, pa waters, two steel and a pink salmon. fun day
good luck


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

It's about 35 miles to the fish, depends where they are at


----------



## Flytiger61 (Apr 19, 2015)

Fished today around the 47-09 area, nothing but stud white bass. No thermal cline.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

RBud1080 said:


> If weather allows, I'm going to launch out of Avon and run to the Wheatley Ereau area on Saturday. They should be stacking up real good over there by now.


Ryan,
how far of a run for you is that? If memory serves me, it's 40-45 miles from Mazurick. Haven't steelheaded for long time but like to try it again. Keep us posted if the fish are there.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

When you all are saying 35 to 43 miles, is that one way?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

boatnut said:


> Ryan,
> how far of a run for you is that? If memory serves me, it's 40-45 miles from Mazurick. Haven't steelheaded for long time but like to try it again. Keep us posted if the fish are there.


Mike, we will be making the run very soon. To our closest area we hit is a tick over 40 miles from our places. There are few spots a little farther east so that run could make it between 44-47. For Ryan those would be more due north of him and think they are around 38 or so. Will shoot you a recap when we do it. one way to answer that question also.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

So canadian waters


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes Canadian waters east of pelee point


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Yes, 1 way


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Reports are saying its heating up over there... http://erieaumarina.com/fishing/fishing-report/

https://wheatleyharbourauthority.co...yharbourauthority.com/Daily_Updates.html#2755


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks promising... If nothing else, a fun ride! Let us know how it goes and we will do the same. Best of luck and be safe.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

chrisrf815 said:


> When you all are saying 35 to 43 miles, is that one way?


Yes


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Short run !!!!thank goodness for beanbags


----------



## capt Hamilton (Sep 3, 2013)

KPI said:


> Short run !!!!thank goodness for beanbags


Took 2 today marked lots of them today in the bait balls 38-15 39 -13


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Weather looks good, gonna make the run to Erieau area tomorrow morning, leaving around 5:30 from Rocky River. If anyone wants to make the trip across, we can ride in formation then. I'll be on channel 72. Two Starcrafts going so far...


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck to you guys be safe


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

What are numbers for erieau


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

KPI .. 
Wheatley

GPS Position: 81°55'0"W, 42°15'0"N


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

We ended up just 2/3 on steelhead and 1 big walleye. Didn't find the best water temps and bait until late in the day, but just east of Erieau point in 64fow is loaded with bait and great clines, 77 surface, 68 30' down, and 50 degrees on the bottom loaded with smelt. The fish aren't stacked in there yet, but they will be in the coming weeks. The current over there is like nothing I've ever seen on the Great Lakes, unreal.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Mike, we will be making the run very soon. To our closest area we hit is a tick over 40 miles from our places. There are few spots a little farther east so that run could make it between 44-47. For Ryan those would be more due north of him and think they are around 38 or so. Will shoot you a recap when we do it. one way to answer that question also.


Hi ,Is walleye Mike still chasing the Steelheads and have you heard from him lately.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Sure was nice when the chrome hung around Cleveland till end of July.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

marcbodi said:


> Hi ,Is walleye Mike still chasing the Steelheads and have you heard from him lately.


Hi Marc! Did you mean Hawkeye Mike? I haven't seen anything from him on OGF for awhile either. I am trying to find time to get up to Wheatley at least once before my busy season starts.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

North of Cleveland 60-70 ft of water. Guessing 10-12 miles. Use orange spoons and long leads w/dipsys.


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

MageeEast said:


> Hi Marc! Did you mean Hawkeye Mike? I haven't seen anything from him on OGF for awhile either. I am trying to find time to get up to Wheatley at least once before my busy season starts.


Eric, I did mean Hawkeye Mike.I haven't heard from him in a long while since my health is not doing too good.Isaw a post from Wheatley of a boat going 25 -30 on Steelhead and thought it might be him.Great hearing from you.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I may try to go up and fish 2 days. I'll give a report when I get back.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm going to Wheatley Saturday with a couple fellow OGFers. One of us will follow up with an update when we return.


----------



## fotstew (Jul 13, 2012)

We are thinking about going up next week. Long day to run out of Sandusky, fish and then run back. Thought about going up fishing, staying the night, then fishing the next day and return. Don't think my Dad would be comfortable sleeping on the boat over night. I contacted Wheatley harbor and got all the info about docking and lodging. That seems to be no problem The thing they could not tell me is what procedures we need to go through as far as checking in with Canada and checking out when we leave. We all have Canadian fishing licenses and passport's. If anyone on here knows the procedures, I would greatly appreciate any info you have on this. I would love to make it an enjoyable experience with my Dad. Just don't want to get up there and it be a pain in the ass or aggravating for him. Thanks guys for any info you may have!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Been going up there for 14 years and here's what I know.

If you are staying up there in the harbor you will be about 1-2 miles from town. They may be able to get you hooked up to power but I do know there aren't many docks with outlets. The only sanitary facilities in the harbor are really smelly outhouses....no showers or running water I know of. 

Nearest lodging is either a B&B in Wheatley or motels in Leamington. The latter is about a 10-15 min drive past lots of tomato fields. There is a motel about 10 miles east of Wheatley too. 

There are no fish cutting facilities in Wheatley but there is a nice setup in Erieau 30 miles east. I have a good friend who lives 1 mile from the ramp where I cut fish. Lucky me...

One thing you need to remember is Wheatley is a commercial harbor with bare minimum facilities for sport fishermen. They just don't cater to us hook and line guys much at all. I trailer up and stay at a motel when I want to fish 2 or more days.


Hope this helps.


----------



## fotstew (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is our report from the Marblehead crew. Myself, KPI, mkalink and two non ogf friends headed over to Wheatley this am. Lines in around 8 or so, starting near the gas marker. Had two right away during the somewhat calmer seas this morning. As day continued waves built but were able to still hook some up. Depending on who was counting we hooked up and saw 10-12 break water. Boated six and kept 5. One was 15" or so and released for another day. 3 dip @ 105, 2 dip at 72 and tru trip 40 at 65 all took fish to the net. Had a ton of fun and wished we could of kept a few more hooked up but it's special for me just to watch the chrome taking flight! Great times with a super group! Best spoons seemed to contain pink, purple or orange. Hope to hit it again before they scoot! Thanks to all for all the discussion on this topic. When making that run, it sure helps to have a starting point. Whether through this forum or a pm, it is great to know there are a few good people still willing to put others infront of themselves and share info and PM's. It's an all day deal and it's great to have this resource to help us all. It's both give and take so hope this may help someone else as well. Great day and can't wait to laugh some more!!!


----------



## Flytiger61 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for report. Weather permitting we are going to head over to Wheatley this Wednesday. Planning on launching out of Avon or Lorain if anyone is interested in caravaning up there.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Good times for sure if the weather would have been better the day would of been better for totals but no more fun great time thanks for the ride mike


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't add much to ErieRider's other than what a great time. KPI and Erie thanks for coming and we will do this again. You guys are welcome on the Mi-T Machine anytime.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

If any of you guys out there have never gone steelhead fishing. Put it on your bucket list. These fish are a blast to catch. I will be eating walleye for dinner tomorrow to remind me why I even fish for them. I would have it today but I'm having steelhead.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

mkalink said:


> If any of you guys out there have never gone steelhead fishing. Put it on your bucket list. These fish are a blast to catch. I will be eating walleye for dinner tomorrow to remind me why I even fish for them. I would have it today but I'm having steelhead.


Mike, let us know how it turns out! Mine is marinading for the smoker tomorrow! Great times and that mi t machine was a hell of a ride in the weather, to say the least! Have that spot for bula if your plan changes. Hope to make the run again at least one more time so let's keep this thread fresh! If anyone gets over let us know your report.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I sure will. I wish I could head up to fish with you guys. Too much on my plate this week.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I might even try trolling some deeper water east of Kelley's at steelhead speeds to see if I can scare some up.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply. We made it up Friday with the intention of fishing Friday and Saturday but Mother Nature decided otherwise. We had lines in the water for only 90 minutes before a storm chased us off but it was an hour and a half of non stop action. We were only 4.5-5 miles off the Wheatley breakwall in the 01-02 N/ 23-24 W area. Depth was 48'-51'. No thermocline visible on the sonar but a buddy with a Fish Hawk said there was 51 degree water at 30'-31' so we ran dipseys on 3 setting no O-rings at 105'-110' and riggers 32'-37' which put the cannonballs at around 30 to 34 on the sonar. Speed was 2.6 to 3 mph. Jerry Lee was the best spoon and a gold backed Steelie Stomper was also good. I am hoping to get back a couple times over the next 2 weeks. Average grade of fish but the biggest one was 28".


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice job. Heard you were up in the area and was going to shout out to you Saturday but given the fact we saw only two boats all day figured you were not in the area. Good report and hope it continues for a a little bit.


----------



## fotstew (Jul 13, 2012)

Erie Rider, did you guys run out of Marblehead? Heading that way next week and just wondering how long of a run it will be. I have a 27 sportcraft and cruising speed is 20-22 MPH


----------



## Flytiger61 (Apr 19, 2015)

Still planning on heading out Wednesday, weather looks pretty good. Have an open seat if someone is interested in coming along, going out on a Ranger 621. Most likely launching out of Lorain. Shoot me a PM if interested


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I rode with my Erie and mkalink it is was close to 50 miles one


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yup pretty close to 50... We started a little east of where we wanted to be because of the weather and believe when I checked my phone Navionics, our route put us about 48 away from dock. (Not as crow flies, our actual route) You can get near fish around with a 45 mile run but there are fish east toward the windmills too.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

It took us a little over 2-1/2 hours to get there running into the wind with steady 3 footers. It was just under 2 hours home with the wind at our backs and the waves dying down some. We left the dock at Tibbels around 5:45 and started lines in the water at 8:16. We pulled lines out at 2:35 and were back at the dock the first time at 4:30 including the stop just across the border to get the beer out. I marked a quick point near the Green can at Kelley's shoal and set a course to the 02/20 near the gas marker. I believe we were almost 37 miles to those numbers. I might make the run again this weekend if the weather is more cooperative.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Flytiger61 said:


> Still planning on heading out Wednesday, weather looks pretty good. Have an open seat if someone is interested in coming along, going out on a Ranger 621. Most likely launching out of Lorain. Shoot me a PM if interested


I would like to go. Sent ya a message


----------



## Flytiger61 (Apr 19, 2015)

Made the run today out of Avon and was well worth the bumpy trip. I started marking good bait at the 53-14 area and started fishing there. Was showing a thermocline at 32 feet. Day started fast, had a rigger and dipsy go off before we even got the 3rd rod in the water, lost both. I know we went 0-4 on our first pass, 1-4 on our second pass, and then seemed like we would land one for every 2 or 3 hookups, a few put on a heck of a show. Had a really nice fish come off a rigger that peeled off 100 feet before he came unbuttoned. Finished day with 9 that we kept, and lost track of hook ups but I know it was a good bit over 20. Everything took fish today, early in day riggers 39 down and dipsy's 3 setting 100 back ruled. Fish seemed to rise as day progressed and we finished picking fish with riggers 30 down and dipsy's 80 back. Started fishing about 8:30 and quit at 1:30. Confusion was our best spoon color today but every color took fish at some point or another, Chicken Wing seemed to stand out too. Speed was anywhere from 2.5 to 3.0


----------



## fotstew (Jul 13, 2012)

Flytiger61 said:


> Made the run today out of Avon and was well worth the bumpy trip. I started marking good bait at the 53-14 area and started fishing there. Was showing a thermocline at 32 feet. Day started fast, had a rigger and dipsy go off before we even got the 3rd rod in the water, lost both. I know we went 0-4 on our first pass, 1-4 on our second pass, and then seemed like we would land one for every 2 or 3 hookups, a few put on a heck of a show. Had a really nice fish come off a rigger that peeled off 100 feet before he came unbuttoned. Finished day with 9 that we kept, and lost track of hook ups but I know it was a good bit over 20. Everything took fish today, early in day riggers 39 down and dipsy's 3 setting 100 back ruled. Fish seemed to rise as day progressed and we finished picking fish with riggers 30 down and dipsy's 80 back. Started fishing about 8:30 and quit at 1:30. Confusion was our best spoon color today but every color took fish at some point or another, Chicken Wing seemed to stand out too. Speed was anywhere from 2.5 to 3.0


----------

